# Another beginner form thread



## MJForce (Sep 30, 2013)

This is how I see it. It appears as though you are leaning back in order to achieve an anchor point at the 29" DL. Your center line is off. The picture of the 30" DL is exaggerated even more. 

(I tried to use the ceiling corner as a reference for plumb. The picture angle is off slightly so I took that into consideration when measuring your stance. )


----------



## MJForce (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's another look that shows the angle.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

MJForce said:


> Here's another look that shows the angle.


1) HEAD to TOE photo,
need to see the FLOOR and the bottom of your shoes..

so,
adjust your tripod
and aim the lens LOWER.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

nickmartinez114 said:


> Hey all I'm new to AT and also new to archery. I'm 19 and just got myself a mission riot and love shooting it, but I was hoping you guys can critique my form since I have had no formal instruction yet. thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30-inches is no good.

29-inches is no good.

Try 27-inches.

REALLY.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

LEaning backwards,
just like you.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Standing on ONE LEG,
lifting up the heel of your RIGHT shoe, SIX inches above the floor,
and
only the TIP of your right shoe,
touching the ground.

This puts 90% of your WEIGHT,
on your LEFT LEG,
and FORCES you to stand TALL and vertical.

See what happens next.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

wait for it.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

YOU try.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

IF you put a paper clip on your t-shirt
at the bottom of the neck line..

IF you attach a string with a weight on the end (plumb bob)
then,
STAND on one leg,
so that the string with the weight on the end,
passes directly in front of your BELLY BUTTON.

Now,
standing so that the string with a weight on the end,
passes in FRONT of your belly button,
standing on ONE LEG, your left leg..

then,
pull the bow all the way back to full draw,
and see how many INCHES the release ends up BEHIND your head.

New photo.


----------

